# One ball: Dog Vs. Deer



## tree md (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL, you got to love Labs!

http://www.wimp.com/oneball/


----------



## deeker (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 4, 2010)

Cool video.


----------



## PineFever (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice Link. Thanks, I miss all of my Labs (3), but they lived long healthy lives until the end. That Video brought back some good memories.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL, Neat video. Just wish i had that much energy.


----------

